# Pure Blonde Beer Query !



## mark.farrell1 (18/12/07)

Hi fellow AHBwers :super: 

I know you can make Pure Blonde tasting beer, but when you make it does it have less carbs just like the factory version ? also would just like to thank anyone on this site who has helped me out with some home brewing questions, a really awesome and helpful site. :chug:


----------



## TerritoryBrew (18/12/07)

mark.farrell1 said:


> Hi fellow AHBwers :super:
> 
> I know you can make Pure Blonde tasting beer



Is that without flavour???


----------



## KoNG (18/12/07)

Mark,
to reduce the carg content of your beer you need to reduce the FG, the closer to 1.000 the less complex carbs/sugars in your beer. Although lowering your FG will in turn increase your Alc%, which is really also a carb having roughly the same calorie count. So you will end up with roughly the same calorie count from the beer, which has little to no taste, but just with less complex carbs.

All that aside, if you are doing K&K beers..? changing the FG would probably have to be done using an enzyme with your yeast to help break down the complex carbs, so it can munch on all of them.

Good luck, its definately doable. (if you WANT to)


----------



## sathid (18/12/07)

I would think the only way to reduce your carb content would be a lower OG...


----------



## Fents (18/12/07)

does it come complete with blondes wearing fluro.....

so misleading that marketing.


----------



## KoNG (18/12/07)

sathid said:


> I would think the only way to reduce your carb content would be a lower OG...



nah, that would maybe acount for low alcohol, but the 'carbs' being thrown around in the pure blonde jargon would be referring to what is left in the bottle in terms of complex carbs.
to reduce or remove them you need an FG as close to 1.000

if you brew a beer at OG of 1.030 and then use a low attenuating yeast and it finished at 1.012 (or even higher)
then you still have carbs from 1.000 - 1.012


----------



## hooky (18/12/07)

does anyone know how the relative carb content of a "low carb beer" compares to your average, run of the mill full strength? Lager would be the comparison i'd presume.

I've never really gone for the whole low carb trend. Tried pure blonde and bondi blonde - wish i didn't.


----------



## Adamt (18/12/07)

Carbohydrate content is like 1g/100mL and calorie content is about 30Cal/100mL

Normal beer is at least 3g/100mL carbs and 40Cal/100mL.

So in other words... a 60-70% reduction in carbs for a 25% reduction in caloric content.

Alternatively you could drink the same volume (not same number of standard drinks) of ~3-3.5% normal carbohydrate beer for the same caloric content.


----------



## barfridge (18/12/07)

You all know that most of the calories in beer come from the alcohol, right?

So mashing low or using an enzyme will give a low FG, but more alcohol, which means more calories.

Personally I'd rather drink half as much of a beer that is twice as good.


----------



## KoNG (19/12/07)

barfridge said:


> You all know that most of the calories in beer come from the alcohol, right?



seeing though i notioned to that in the third post... i would think so.
but the thing is, not everyone is wanting reduced calories.. it may just be reduced "carbs"
Some theorise that the carbs in a beer would hang around and get stored more readily in the body when compared to that of alcohol carbs.

its all 6 of one and half dozen the other for me.... but not for all...!


----------



## shawnheiderich (19/12/07)

The way to ga may be to brew with a low OG 130 ish then add the enzyme and you would in theory end up with a mid? beer with low carbs if it finished at 100 ish. Dont know what it would taste like maybe drink it realy cold and quick?

Shawn


----------



## sinkas (19/12/07)

http://www.scientificsocieties.org/JIB/pap...05-0920-295.pdf

an article on this very irritating topic


----------



## Fatgodzilla (19/12/07)

sinkas said:


> http://www.scientificsocieties.org/JIB/pap...05-0920-295.pdf
> 
> an article on this very irritating topic




Got bored with this story on page 1. Typical story, boy meets girl, both get fat, have fat children, die early deaths etc etc. Why aren't there more happy tales ?

Moral - I've never had a tasty low carbohydrate beer yet. Carlton's Pure Blonde - I get to the third mouthful before I look for a beer. But it is Xmas and I can understand that for some people a low carbo beer may be the price they pay to drink any beer at all. But since you can add the enzyne that does the work, do it and get back to us with the result. There are plenty of people out there who would be keen to know the result - even them who cannot be named :icon_cheers:


----------



## brettprevans (19/12/07)

Im pretty sure I read somewhere on AHB that using a low carb designed enzime will also strip the beer of a lot of flavour as a side effect of getting rid of the carbs - which in this case should be a bonus for anyone wanting to make pure bland blonde as it should help make it taste like Pure blonde (ie very little taste).


----------



## mynameisrodney (25/9/15)

Hi all,

Sorry to dig up this ancient thread, but I am after some advice. I have posted this on reddit to but will paste it in here.

Now I know the first piece of advice is going to be "brew anything BUT pure blonde", and this is a sentiment I agree with. Unfortunately Pure Blonde is my wife's favourite beer. I have just spend a tonne of cash on kegging equipment, as well as moving from extract to BIAB. Part of the sales pitch for this go smoothly was that I would be brewing beer that she likes, not just beer that I like, which is fair enough anyway.

So I'm looking to make something that looks reasonably close. Unfortunately there is not a heap of info out there on the topic as it is not a popular beer with the homebrewing community. Every time I find a thread on the topic, it is quickly derailed by somebody saying "brew this instead, it will taste better". Which doesn't really help me in this instance.

About the only useful piece of info I have is to use a dry enzyme. According to wikipedia, pure blonde naked uses galaxy hops, but I'm not sure if this is the same for the regular version too.

So I have a heap of questions, any help you can give is much appreciated.

Should I add sugar to keep the complex carbs low without lowering the alcohol content too much?
Should I do my mash at a lower temp? If so what temp?
What hop schedule would you recommend?
I was just thinking of using S-23 yeast, would this be ok?

Cheers,
Chris


----------



## Brewman_ (25/9/15)

My girlfriend likes coopers clear. Similar low carb easy drinking beer.

Had a couple of cracks at it. First using an enzyme, second without. The second one is better and extremely close to the commercial beer. We took it camping this week and it she loved it. So did half a dozen other families that were also camping, we ran out and they have requested another batch.

If your interested I can post the recipe. I have not put it on BrewBuilder yet, but I will.

Cheers Steve


----------



## glenwal (25/9/15)

Can't offer specifics as I haven't tried to be this myself, but I'd say ignore the "low carb" (beer is low in carbs anyway) and just aim for a similar taste.

Mash low (62ish?) and go light on the hops (maybe 15-20ibu, and little/no late hops). Sugar can help to thin it out, but a low mash should achieve the same result.


----------



## Brewman_ (25/9/15)

Here is my recipe. You don't need the sugar unless your after that kind of taste.


----------



## Blind Dog (25/9/15)

My only suggestion to brewmans recipe would be to use hersbruker hops rather than PoR, assuming you're gunning for the original. 

I use a very similar recipe for a megaswill crowd pleaser, but using JW malts and German hops to 15 IBU


----------



## Brewman_ (25/9/15)

Blind Dog said:


> My only suggestion to brewmans recipe would be to use hersbruker hops rather than PoR, assuming you're gunning for the original.
> 
> I use a very similar recipe for a megaswill crowd pleaser, but using JW malts and German hops to 15 IBU


Yeah, There are a few different varieties of this "type" of beer. They each have a slight difference in colour and flavour.
I find the coopers one a bit darker than most of the others, so you might want to pull the colour back a tad too..


----------



## mynameisrodney (1/10/15)

Thanks for the help guys. For the first try I'll go with Brewman_'s grain bill, using hersbrucker instead of POR, and try to keep the mash temp low. Cheers!


----------



## Bribie G (1/10/15)

A fair few breweries use Hersbrucker to give a bit of hop character to their pale lagers, for example the original version of Hahn Special Lager (the full strength not the Light version for old bowls clubs geriatrics) and until recently Cascade Premium Lager.
Seems to be the one to give a lift to otherwise bland low IBU commercial Australian lagers. I won a second place gong in the Pale Lagers in the Nats a couple of years ago using H as the signature aroma hop in an Aussie.


----------

